# New Blind WR



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2009)

All the information I have is that haiyan zhuang just broke the WR for blindsolving a 3x3 with 36.x seconds at the shanghai weisuo competition. Sorry if someone already posted it, but I used the search function and didn't find anything on it.


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 9, 2009)

wow!!! thats awesome! good job haiyan =] that broke the old WR by like 10 seconds :O


----------



## Kian (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy crap.


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

*Shouts into the distance: VILLE?*
*Echoes returning: Ville... Ville... Ville... Ville... Ville...*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 9, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> All the information I have is that haiyan zhuang just broke the WR for blindsolving a 3x3 with 36.x seconds at the shanghai weisuo competition. Sorry if someone already posted it, but I used the search function and didn't find anything on it.



If I read correctly, this was not an official solve. His judge says that the time was done as a practice solve right after his official attempts.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 9, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> If I read correctly, this was not an official solve. His judge says that the time was done as a practice solve right after his official attempts.



Oh, that sucks. I feel really sorry for that guy!


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > If I read correctly, this was not an official solve. His judge says that the time was done as a practice solve right after his official attempts.
> ...



It's ok, he still has the WR anyway. 

This just gives him another chance to break it another time.


----------



## Kian (Aug 9, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > All the information I have is that haiyan zhuang just broke the WR for blindsolving a 3x3 with 36.x seconds at the shanghai weisuo competition. Sorry if someone already posted it, but I used the search function and didn't find anything on it.
> ...



Well that would be quite a let down now.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

very! lol (short)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

I really hope that its an official solve lol. That would be something worth seeing on tape... and that would give Ville a very very difficult challenge.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

lol that it would. Yeah I would love to see what he says once he sees it if it is official.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > All the information I have is that haiyan zhuang just broke the WR for blindsolving a 3x3 with 36.x seconds at the shanghai weisuo competition. Sorry if someone already posted it, but I used the search function and didn't find anything on it.
> ...



Where did you hear this?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 10, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Feanaro said:
> ...



If you guys think this forum is unreadable... http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Oh, good. That clears it all up for me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a video

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=35848&extra=page=1

"(非wca认证)" means something along the lines of "not WCA-approved". If you don't believe me, there's no paper covering the cube.


----------



## Fobo911 (Aug 10, 2009)

That dude's amazing. All of those blindfolded "speedsolving" solves definitely seem to help with the pressure of solving at a competition.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 10, 2009)

~11 second memo 

Even if this isn't official, I'm sure he can do it again. It just may take some time.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 10, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> ~11 second memo
> 
> Even if this isn't official, I'm sure he can do it again. It just may take some time.



If it takes some time then he can't do sub 11lol


----------



## Toad (Aug 10, 2009)

That was really quite something!!


----------



## danjon (Aug 12, 2009)

It's the first scramble of the first round.When he finished his 3 chances he asked judge scrambled the cube again.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2009)

danjon said:


> It's the first scramble of the first round.When he finished his 3 chances he asked judge scrambled the cube again.



OK, then there's not so hard to memo in 11 seconds if you had the scramble
not so very long ago. Still it impresses me to solve the whole cube in just over
25 seconds. Without actually counting I guess it must be approximately 100 moves.


----------



## Rui (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, he made it officially by 35.96s!! Please refer to this thread for some details:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14798


----------

